# Best Synthetic Saddles



## jelibean (4 October 2008)

Need some advice on the best synthetic saddle to buy with an interchangeable gullet, so would love to hear who has what brand what they like about them how comfi they are, easy to clean and change gullet.
Im selling my Barnsby saddle so that i can buy a synthetic and not only am a little attached to my leather saddle have never had a synthetic ive always prefered leather for whatever reason but im finding now that with some youngsters coming through and the odd few horses coming and going i need something that can be adaptable so am biting the bullett and selling.

Views greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarleyandDarcy (4 October 2008)

I have a wintec and a Thorowgood T6 for my 2 horses. Wintec is nice enough, its light (which I guess would be good for youngsters getting used to saddles 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and it is only £250 new. 
However although the Thorowgood is more expensive, it looks so much nicer, is really comfy and does not look like a synthetic saddle. 
I have no problem with the Wintec but Thorowgood looks and feels nicer.
Gullets are fairly easy to change in both, pretty much the same, you just have to take some screws out and swap over. 
Cleaning is easy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just have synthetic saddle spray an d give them a wipe over 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Also with the Thorowgood there are these things called Fishes, which can be put in/taken out to adjust the width at the shoulders, my horse has them out in summer as he is fat on the grass, but will probably need them in in the winter, most other saddles I tried on him were pinching him in the shoulder so thought this idea was great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And again would probably be good for young, developing horses
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## jelibean (4 October 2008)

That definately helps a lot i had been looking at the wintec to be honest as i wasnt sure if the thorowgood had the gullets aswell as the fish, but the fish sound like a really good idea. My dales mare really alters in shape from summer to winter so that would be great for her. Which wintec are you using and what type of horses are you using boths saddles on?


----------



## Mavis (4 October 2008)

I have a brown wintec 500, not through choice but because it was the only saddle the saddle fitter could find that came remotely close to fitting my TB/Han.  It also fits my new ID/TB pretty well so Im keeping it til he's better muscled and Im feeling flush enough for a nice leather saddle.

I have had several comments on how nice the saddle looks, and a few people have assumed it's leather/suede.  Changing the gullet is really easy.  It's light and comfy but I dont like the fact you get a damp feeling backside if you are riding in the heat of summer!  It was about £350 I think, Ive had it since about March and ride pretty regularly in it and it hasn't worn too badly, a couple of slightly worn patches on the suede - I think where I have full seat breeches and the back seam catches the flap that covers the stirrup bar (I cant remember what it's called! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MarleyandDarcy (4 October 2008)

The Thorowgood do with gullet, without gullet, Normal, Cob fit  and they also do one called Hi-Wither, which is pretty self explanatory! So I think they pretty much cover all angles!
My mare is a Cob x TB type, 15.3, she has quite a high wither, big chest and shoulders and is deep round the girth. So a right pain basically! during winter she has narrow/med or med gullet and med/wide in summer. She has the Wintec 500. 
My gelding is 16.1 TB/ID typical hunter type build, but has a fairly flat back and big shoulders. he was underweight when I got him, got him at end of hunting season, and brought him with his saddle, which needless to say didn't fit him after a few months! He also had the chiro out as he had a twisted pelvis so had learnt to carry the rider incorrectly, I think the adjustable saddles help with being that bit more flexible. Tried getting his saddle re-adjusted and tried many other leather saddles, but nothing fitted him properly. He lets you know if a saddle doesn't fit by bucking! 
I rode him in the Wintec for a while but again that wasn't brilliant, it slipped to the side and wasn't wide enough for his shoulders if we put a wide gullet in the saddle sat on his wither and rubbed, however the Thorowgood seems to allow for his shoulder size and movement without having to put  such a wide gullet in that it then sits too low. I think although it is heavier it seems a bit more flexible. 
Both saddles have velcro-ed moon-shaped bits under the saddle flap in front of your leg, which I take out for school work as it makes the saddle flaps sit flatter on the horse and lets your leg in a better position. 
I find both saddles fine for hacking and schooling although wish the Wintec had a bit more padding sometimes! 
If you have average build horses I think either type would do the job, anything with a big shoulder I'd steer towards a Thorowgood and if you have skinny types/TBs maybe look at the Hi-Wither (don't know if wintec do a version).
Thorowgood also have an extra girth strap which is meant to help if you have barrel shaped ponies! It stops the saddle slipping by holding the saddle in place slightly differently. I have found this helps with my gelding as he has different muscle development on one side to the other due to having had pelvis twisted.


----------



## Jingleballs (4 October 2008)

I've tried both the Wintec and Thorowgood on my horse as I wanted a second saddle to keep my leather one in better nick.

Hated the Winted - I thought it looked cheap and basically it did not fit my horse - it was very comfy though.

The Thorowgood T4 cob is what I'm trialing just now and I really like it - the panels are soft and mold to my horse and it is very adjustable which is great as my cob does change shape as he loses or more likely gains weight.

Not sure how nice the T6 is - the non suede effect parts on the T4 look very cheap which is why I'm probably going to buy a T4 - suede effect is nice, easy to clean and give a nice secure seat.


----------



## Selkie (4 October 2008)

I have wintec 2000 which I find really comfy.  I also have a thorowgood for the cob, which I dont find quite a comfy and I have found that the stirrup leathers sometimes slip off the bar.


----------



## Donkeymad (4 October 2008)

As most have said here, I would highly recommend a Thorowgood.


----------



## JULESMGARNER (4 October 2008)

I've tried both.  My boy came with a Wintec 2000 which was really comfy and lovely squidgy padded kneerolls.  However it didn't fit him well and tends to only fit narrow type horses.  I then tried a Thorowgood T4 Cob and hated it, it was so uncomfortable although it looked quite nice, I couldn't wait to get rid of it.  I then bought a Wintec Wide designed especially for the broader horse and I love it!  It fits my boy beautifully (Id x TB, good chunky MW) and I also find it very comfortable, easy to clean and I've had it a year now and still looks the same as the day I bought it.  When I got it everyone at the yard said how smart it looked and how much they liked it.


----------



## ChestnutMonty (4 October 2008)

I have a wintec 500 synthetic 'leather look' dressage saddle and love it, great value for money and it still looks brand new 2 years on


----------

